# George is going blind



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

George is a beautiful 8 month old german shepherd dog that was rescued by Devon German Shepherd Rescue as the owners could not afford to pay the £3000 to £4000 cost to save his sight.When i heard this story i agreed with my grandaughter who is a classiclly trained singer to release her first CD and run a concert with four others acts to raise funds towards the operation. so if you are in the Westward Ho, area of Devon on sat 17th april and would like a ticket for the show (£5) or her CD(£5).Please contact me Cheers Maurice


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
we have three germen shepherds in our family two x police dogs (lovely dogs) would it be possible to send a donation towards the op
bowlty


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

Hi Bowlty. Thank you for your reply.If you could buy 1/2 of Tamsin CD that would be even better then other people having heard it may wish to buy it thus spreading the word.You can see pictures of GEORGE on the trust webb site.www.devongsdrescue.org.uk.The trust as now rescued over 230 GSD over the last 2 years who have been illtreated.abandon.etc. All profit from the sale of the CD will ngo to the trust. Many thanks Maurice.ps I will pm you with my details


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about George. 

I had a dog with cataracts (RIP my little friend) and was going to get his sight operated on by the Vet School / animal hospital at Langford. The fees would have been about £600 per eye. Sadly he suffered kidney failure before his scheduled op. If you can't raise the full £3000-£4000 try Langford.


SD


----------

